# help with a back tension release



## djohnny (Sep 17, 2014)

So i got a stan blackjack release and i have 1 problem so when im a full draw and go to look through my peep sight my peep looks turned but when i use my trigger (scott silverhorn) the peep sight is perfect any help ive move anchor point around didn't help at all. My peep sight also has the rubber tube to keep it straight


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

All I can think of is... your normal anchor may be too high for the bt.
With the bt release, your knuckles being up against your cheek bone may be keeping you from getting the peep in line with your eye.
Did you try lowering your anchor?
Just a blind guess without pictures.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

could be too long of a rubber tube also. good to see you post white shoe....who is correct with the anchor spot.


----------



## djohnny (Sep 17, 2014)

I've lowered my anchor to were my index fingers knuckle is under my jar and my tube is the right size. My peep lines up with my eye it just looks twister I've move the peep around and it doesn't really help. I can kinda see through it but not any of my pins.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

IS THE RELEASE AID SOOOOOOO tight on the string its turning the peep ?


----------



## djohnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Im not sure my peep turns to the right just enough that i cant see my pins


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i would bet that if you shorten you tube it would be fine


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

a easy way to check if im right is to; come to full draw with saftey in mind ... then have someone apply pressure to the tube with a arrow so if it lets go you wont harm nothing...


----------



## djohnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok will try that tonight when i shoot thanks for helping


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> could be too long of a rubber tube also. good to see you post white shoe....who is correct with the anchor spot.


Thanks, Mike. Some good ideas from you there.


----------



## djohnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you very much that was the problem my tube was just a little to long


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your welcome djohnny........


----------

